# Rear LED tail light Completly custom



## Barry_Scott (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is my current progress on my fully custom rear light.



3 x 1.5 watt led's



driver is under development.







































Any machining of custom housings will be considered.



Please visit http://revdesign.co.uk Matt


----------

